# killer rabbit power pulley review



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

so after being one of the first to have purchase and install the neuspeed power pulley on my 07 rabbit. here are my opinons regarding how i think the pulley performs. i purchased it from NA motorsports and had it installed at AXIS motorsports. 
* the installation* was flawless and took about 20 minutes on a lift. quite simple with basic tools. and made a whooooole bunch easier with the lift. weighed the stock pulley to be about 5lbs and the neuspeed unit to be about 1.5lbs. i also reused the stock bolts
* daily driving* all my mods are in my signature. with the pulley i really do not think is that entirely noticeable. i think it barely helped to no help at all in straight line power. it did not help at all with rev hang. it did help with say me already being in second gear or down shifting back to power on, it gets going again better. 
* cost benefit ratio* for 170 shipped i do not think i would purchase this product again. the benefit is just not there. although to truely satisfy this statement i am getting dynod on the 14th to see wat my numbers are. although i have no base numbers so i hope to just compare to a similar car with similar mods. 
if ya'll have any other questions feel free to post up. hope this helps









EDIT: just wanted to say i still have vag-com data logging to do to make sure its running tip top. last time i logged was in winter so i may have to change some settings. i will also update this thread with the dyno. although i do not think i will change my settings before the dyno.


_Modified by THE KILLER RABBIT at 5:21 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: killer rabbit power pulley review (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

thnx for the review, i was still debating on getting one but was worried it wouldn't be worth it, kinda seems like it is not, definitly update us with the dyno
car looks great btw


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

great review... thanks


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you. I've been waiting for this review.
I was thinking that the biggest benefit was that it was a power upgrade on the cheap.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

weight saver thats about it.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Light weight pullys arn't ever gunna give u more then a 5hp gain if ur lucky, and ur not saving much weight either, its just one of those cheap mods that would be useful to a driver trying to remain in a low autox class for exapmle, or a driver with a car that has lots of upgrades already n is lookin to squeeze a lil more power


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*

thanks for the review. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I"ve heard these really screw with the harmonic balance on the 2.5


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Typically, (I've been into a few different brands of cars, Honda, Toyota, Domestics, and VW's) these are "look pretty" parts that dont do most cars any good.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*dyno results*

alright here are the results. the lines are EXACTLY the same as the graph revo advertises on their site except mine is 10HP and 20 tq more across the band. although an increase of 24hp and 26 tq (compared to revos base line) is not bad.
pics graph and video....
video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egHY3URhK0Q
pics
















graph


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: dyno results (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

thank you for this review, just decided not to blow 170 bucks


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: dyno results (MKVJET08)*

i think acording to my dyno and my calculations the pulley gave me about 5-6 hp.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: dyno results (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_i think acording to my dyno and my calculations the pulley gave me about 5-6 hp. 

just wanted to say that i took off the pulley and put it for sale today. now thats the stock pulley is back on i did notice that a minuscule amount of straight line power went missing. added in the fact of the dyno, and its very possible that someone might have an application for this pulley. i think i'm sad to see it go. 


_Modified by THE KILLER RABBIT at 3:01 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: dyno results (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_i think acording to my dyno and my calculations the pulley gave me about 5-6 hp. 

that sounds about right for pulley gains. they just free up some hp. it would be the same on my VR6.


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

Get the pully kit if you are eventually planning on boosting.
The pully kit really helps out there as it takes less time for the turbo to spool. I got the NGP pully kit and I"m really happy with it, and yes I do plan to boost.


----------



## rabid rabbit55 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey killer rabbit u might want to keep it if u turbo, it also helps take stress off of ur components. theres more to it then hp an torque bro. an yes u only gain about 5 to 8 hp an a lil more in torque. an why you payed 170.00 for it boggels my mind. got mine through ecs tuning for just over 90.00 with new belt, an yes it's underdrive.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

lol thread bump! He paid that much because that's how much they cost when they first came out.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

rabid rabbit55 said:


> an why you payed 170.00 for it boggels my mind. got mine through ecs tuning for just over 90.00 with new belt, an yes it's underdrive.


 Holy bump from the dead batman, like zleep said when it was new it was more expensive


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont know if you noticed, but the post is from 2 years ago


----------

